
Ask HN: Is this a death threat or a Google Voice transcription glitch? - newsbinator
I received a Google Voice voicemail, with the transcript being:<p>&gt; Thursday Thursday Thursday Thursday Thursday Thursday Thursday Thursday Thursday Thursday Thursday Thursday dead dead dead. Thursday Thursday Yep. Thursday<p>Here&#x27;s a screenshot: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;7OYb5x7<p>When playing back the audio, it appears to be precisely 3 minutes of background noise, and I can hear the audio track loop and restart several times.<p>Here&#x27;s the audio: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;clyp.it&#x2F;zlvkq4xa?token=b1c9921e08c08ba0e96bfd8d805096da<p>Is this intentionally designed to get Google Voice to transcribe it as a death threat?<p>(I&#x27;m not a public figure and I don&#x27;t participate in politics, so I can&#x27;t guess why I&#x27;d be receiving this)
======
mtmail
transcription glitch

~~~
newsbinator
I want to agree with you and dismiss it. I'm curious why the audio seems to be
generated, and loops several times.

